# Jackplate?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Anyone got one of these? I've seen a few at the track and they work slick but $100??? :yikes:

http://www.ultimategarage.com/jackplat.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Anyone got one of these? I've seen a few at the track and they work slick but $100??? :yikes:
> 
> http://www.ultimategarage.com/jackplat.html *


Well, you beat me to the same conclusion. Looks very cool, but not worth $100.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems like massive overkill to me. If you are only going to use the jackplate to get the car in the air, and are immediately going to put a jackstand under the car before doing any work, why do you need a hardened steel superdoohickey that is that hard to work with? I guarantee that the jackplate is substantially stronger than the inserts that are welded onto the frame, into which the plate is inserted. If it's not the strongest link in the chain, the strength is wasted. 

It's my complete WAG that a much cheaper, simpler piece could be made from cheaper steel stock, bolted to a plate of the appropriate size. 

OTOH, I've read that you shouldn't use the hockey puck locations with jackstands anyway, which means that there is no reason not to put your floor jack under the hockey puck to lift the car, which means that a jackplate is entirely superfluous.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

JST said:


> * that a jackplate is entirely superfluous. *


But it looks cool...


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

I just use my stock jack until I can get the stands underneath. Little more work, but I need the exercise


----------



## Dan Wang (Oct 1, 2002)

I have one and it works great!!!!

It is overkill, but it makes lifting the car oh so easy.

Dan


----------

